# Prescription Nutrition Review - PeptoPro, Micellar Casein



## BigBlackGuy (Jan 7, 2013)

*NOT a sponsored review!! I took it on my own initiative to write this with ZERO compensation.  Great companies deserve to be reviewed.*


I decided to go with these guys for my protein this past month, and I have to say, I'm blown away by both taste and quality of their protein powder.  Here are two reviews.


Prescription Nutrition PeptoPro:


Taste: 7/10 - For a peptopro product, this actually tastes decent.  Of course, it's still a protein powder (and peptopro, no less) so it's not all that great tasting.  BUT, compare to other peptopro mixes, this stuff tastes like liquid gold.  7 overall because their casein blew me away in taste.


Mixability: 10/10 - I can put this in a water battle, shake it up with 50grams of rilose and it mixes perfectly.


Results: 8/10 - I haven't felt nearly as sore the day following my workout.  I can't say I've noticed tons of changes (I don't think I will from a simple protein powder) but using peptopro after a workout really helps recovery.


Overall: Great product.  I would recommend it to anyone.


Prescription Nutrition Micellar Casein:


Taste: 10/10 - I had no idea protein could taste this good.  I've never had casein protein before, but their blueberry casein is seriously amazing with the taste.


Mixability: 7/10 - Not too bad.  Much easier to mix than I thought it would be, as I've heard casein is tough to mix.


Overall:  I wakeup less hungry, that's all I can really tell.  But I know I'm getting an extra 25-50 grams of protein at night so it feels good!


Highly recommended.


*NOT a sponsored review!! I took it on my own initiative to write this with ZERO compensation.  Great companies deserve to be reviewed.*


----------



## Dylan_leggs (Sep 4, 2015)

Do you notice weight gains over night from Casein? or how about weight loss prevention?


----------



## buyusapeptides (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice reviews and this just reminded me I forgot to place an order this weekend.

Adult Emojis | Dirty Emojis | Love Emojis | Christmas Emojis


----------

